# [SOLVED] 1998 GMC Sonoma Security light flashiing



## Chevyguy1998 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a '98 Sonoma. The security light has been coming on periodically, but goes out when you shut off the truck and restart it. Today however I attempted to start the truck but the security light was flashing which means it's cutting out the fuel pump. And of course, my truck is stuck at work because it won't keep running. Any idea what would set it off?.. It only started happening when the weather got cold.. Thanks!


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: 1998 GMC Sonoma Security light flashiing*

Try this. It may sound funny, but it has been known to work. Throughly clean the pellet on the key with some alcohol and see if that cures it.


----------



## Chevyguy1998 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: 1998 GMC Sonoma Security light flashiing*

Thanks for the tip bruiser. Of course I went back the next morning to start the truck and it started right away. I took it to the dealer anyway, and the code came back saying faulty ignition sensor. I'm having them fix it, because I don't want to get stuck somewhere else. Anyhow, this is setting me back almost $800 with parts, labor and diagnostic... and don't forget the tax!.. Anyhow, thanks anyway!... Ciao


----------



## enlightened (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: 1998 GMC Sonoma Security light flashiing*

Champions of life!! What a great way to start the day! I am a non-mechanic eager learner that believes if someone else can fix it so can I.... Especially if they put a price tag on it. (Or I would like to think so! ha) 

Anyway, I have done all sorts of maintenance in the past on many different models. I am a used car/junker ladder climber!!! So I have had my fair share of fixer uppers as I climb to a more and more reliable vehicle as my income permits!

I have done brakes, brake lines, alternators, valve gasket, obvious oil and air filters, plugs, distributors and some random welding of the frame to keep the old girl together! That being said each vehicle I get tend to be newer and newer and with that more and more computerized. It is not like my old VW that was just a mechanical marvel. So when my GMC Sonoma 2000 (I know this is still pretty much low tech for computerization but there is still a lot there) started squealing I figured it was time for new brake pads.

Firestone told me 175 dollars for pads, I usually go into these places to confirm my diagnostic. Usually there is a good hearted wrench head behind the sales guy that knows exactly what is wrong with your vehicle just by hearing your story. If you are crafty enough you can pin point what needs be done. Hearing the 175 price tag and confirming that it was a brake job I figured I was off to NAPA. There I picked up some ceramic pads and headed to my garage.

When I say garage I mean the place where we put our vehicles, not to be confused with a shop with tools! I started taking off my tire, using the spare tire jack, and realized that the rotors have huge grooves in them and that I need an Allen Wrench to take the brakes off. Mind you I basically have no tools! So after I pick up the rotors and allen wrench, the entire job takes me from 3:00 to 6:30 (the second rotor and break only took 45 mins! remember there is a learning curve!) and my total was 85 for rotors 40 for pads and grease and 15 for an Allen Wrench set still under the 175 that firestone quoted for pads alone.

So with all the preface story I finally get to my point!!! That was all on Saturday and I tell you she drove just sweet the next day accept for this Security light I had never seen. My fiance starts with the you should not do work yourself!!! Now look the security of the vehicle is questionable!!!! But when I turned it off and restarted the problem was gone. I figured just a little adjustin no big deal...

Then sure enough this morning at 6:00am, my truck is dead... It cranks and no start... not to mention I have a busy day ahead... I am stuck... I called my fiance who left for work already and she starts to come back. I figured I would pop open the internet and see what the deal with this security light is. First thing that I stumbled on was your question and reply. It looked like a joke to me but worth a try! I whipped my kep down and the ignition then blew it out with PC compressed air cleaner. VVVVVroooooommmm!!!! Like a champ!!!

You have no clue how much you helped me !!! Thanks a bunch! I appreciate the info!!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: 1998 GMC Sonoma Security light flashiing*

It's nice to know an old thread has been helpful to someone.


----------

